# 3D Printed 18650 Battery Case



## Alex

*18650 Battery Case*
* by Erikjuh, published Oct 2, 2015 *

Battery case for a single 18650 battery. I didn't like the other cases I found here so I made a better one. Nice big cap, chunky grip. The long thread makes it possible to fit protected batteries that might be longer than 65 mm.

The chunky grip also makes it so it won't roll away.














Added a dual version!





*File Name*
*Downloads*
*Size*




18650_case.STL

Last updated: 10-02-15
43 263kb 




18650_top.STL

Last updated: 10-02-15
43 348kb 




18650_dual_case.STL

Last updated: 10-02-15
19 455kb 

source: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1048858/#files

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

It worked @Alex! Put it in our 3D Printer at work and bingo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex

Thats just so cool, did it take long?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Thats just so cool, did it take long?



Yip it took about four and a half hours... we have a pretty old and Mickey Mouse printer we just used to test the technology... but I'm still amazed how well these tings work!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Well done @Rob Fisher 
So awesome!


----------



## wazarmoto

Awesome stuff guys! Loving how saffers are creating great things. Wonder what the first RDA our locals create will look like .


----------



## DoubleD

wazarmoto said:


> Awesome stuff guys! Loving how saffers are creating great things. Wonder what the first RDA our locals create will look like .



There's already a SA made RDA, just not sure of the name. Skipper has one if I remember correctly?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

DoubleD said:


> There's already a SA made RDA, just not sure of the name. Skipper has one if I remember correctly?



I think its the Van Hunks by @HPBotha

Edit - here are the threads
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/van-hunks-rda-update-june-2015.t11805/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/van-hunks-in-da-house.t12107/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Awesome! Can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## HPBotha

Silver said:


> I think its the Van Hunks by @HPBotha
> 
> Edit - here are the threads
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/van-hunks-rda-update-june-2015.t11805/
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/van-hunks-in-da-house.t12107/




Soon (TM)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

